# I couldn't say that in English, never mind in Spanish!



## TunS

Hi everyone,

I've been trying to translate what I hear and read into Japanese, but I was stumped (a regular occurrence) when I encountered the following:

_I couldn't (even) say that in English, never mind in Spanish!_

The context could be:

A Japanese speaker turns to me and asks, "How do you say *複雑な日本語の文* in Spanish?". I would then give the sentence above in response. 

My attempt:

英語でもそれをあまり話さないから、スペイン語でもきっと(全然)話さないだよ

I'm pretty sure that's wrong.

お願いします。


----------



## 2407

英語で言えないから、スペイン語でむりですよ！

How about this?


----------



## Ume

I couldn't (even) say that in English, never mind in Spanish!
英語でもそれをあまり話さないから、スペイン語でもきっと(全然)話さないだよ。
英語で言えないから、スペイン語でむりですよ！​どちらも良くないです。（Neither is fine.）
・英語どころか、スペイン語でも（それを）どう言ったらいいかわからない。
はどうでしょう。


----------



## almostfreebird

話さないだよ is a dialect, I've heard it in Shizuoka area.
話さないよ　is standard.

I couldn't (even) say that in English, never mind in Spanish!

英語でも　ちょっと　言えないな～。　ましてスペイン語でなんて　いえるわけ　ないよ！(colloquial Japanese.)


----------



## almostfreebird

Ume said:


> I couldn't (even) say that in English, never mind in Spanish!
> 英語でもそれをあまり話さないから、スペイン語でもきっと(全然)話さないだよ。
> 英語で言えないから、スペイン語でむりですよ！​どちらも良くないです。（Neither is fine.）
> ・*英語どころか、スペイン語でも*（それを）どう言ったらいいかわからない。
> はどうでしょう。



"I couldn't (even) say that in English, never mind in Spanish!" could be paraphrased like:

I can't say that in Spanish in a million years, in fact I couldn't say that *even in English*.

So this sentence
"*英語どころか、スペイン語でも*（それを）どう言ったらいいかわからない" should be:

*スペイン語どころか、英語でも*（それを）どう言ったらいいかわからない。






yours truly


----------



## Ume

almostfreebird said:


> "I couldn't (even) say that in English, never mind in Spanish!"
> 
> "*英語どころか、スペイン語でも*（それを）どう言ったらいいかわからない" should be:
> *スペイン語どころか、英語でも*（それを）どう言ったらいいかわからない。


 
そうだね。英語とスペイン語が逆だったね。ありがとう。


----------



## almostfreebird

2407 said:


> 英語で言えないから、スペイン語でむりですよ！
> 
> How about this?



It's almost right, just add "さえ":

英語でさえ 言えないから、スペイン語でむりですよ！


----------



## Ume

*英語でさえ言えないから、スペイン語ではもちろん無理ですよ！* 

赤字部分を入れたほうがいいですか。それとも、入れないほうがいいですか。


----------



## TunS

Hey and thanks 2407-san, Ume-san and Almostfreebird-san. 

I kind of expected my attempt to be a disaster! I hope you don't mind if I over-analyse your (great) suggestions; I just want to understand certain little key words!

スペイン語どころか、英語でも（それを）どう言ったらいいかわからない。
Literally: Spanish-never mind, even in-English-how to say it well-I don't know.

英語でも　ちょっと　言えないな～。　ましてスペイン語でなんて　いえるわけ　ないよ！(colloquial Japanese.)
literally: Even in-English-easily-I couldn't say it. Not to mention(?)*-*Spanish-such things-to be able to say-(わけ?)-not!

What's わけ's purpose here? I'm thinking it might be possible to replace it with 場合? 

話さないだよ is a dialect, I've heard it in Shizuoka area.
 話さないよ　is standard.
Ah, that's interesting! I was unaware, it was more of an error on my part.


----------



## almostfreebird

Ume said:


> *英語でさえ言えないから、スペイン語ではもちろん無理ですよ！*
> 
> 赤字部分を入れたほうがいいですか。それとも、入れないほうがいいですか。



I prefer "絶対｛zettài｝に" to "もちろん".

英語でさえ言えないから、スペイン語では絶対｛zettài｝に無理ですよ！


----------



## almostfreebird

quote: 英語でも　ちょっと　言えないな～。　ましてスペイン語でなんて　いえるわけ　ないよ！(colloquial Japanese.)
literally: Even in-English-easily-I couldn't say it. Not to mention(?)-Spanish-such things-to be able to say-(わけ?)-not!

What's わけ's purpose here? I'm thinking it might be possible to replace it with 場合? : unquote

In this case, わけ(訳) means reason, for example:

できない訳がないだろ！
There is no reason why you can't do it!


quote:話さないだよ is a dialect, I've heard it in Shizuoka area.
話さないよ　is standard.: unquote

"話さないだよ" sounds very provincial; on TV drama set in the local area you might hear it.


----------



## Wishfull

TunS said:


> _I couldn't (even) say that in English, never mind in Spanish!_



日本語フォーラムなので、英語文に関する質問は、「お門違い」（out of the scope of this forum)かもしれませんが、
もし、
この文章がスペインで開催された国際会議のパーティーの席上の二人のスペイン人の間の会話であった、というcontextであった場合は、

*「僕も、英語では表現できないよ。　スペイン語でOKだよ。」*

という意味に解釈できますでしょうか。

（英語のnever mind in Spanishは、いろいろな解釈の仕様がある、あいまいな表現なのかどうかを知りたいと思ってご質問している次第であります。）

Wishfull　より

edit) ちなみに、オリジナルのコンテクスト（オリジナルの質問者が英語のネイティブであるとした場合）に関しては、私の試み（ｍｙ tryは）
*「そんなややこしい表現は、私が自分の母国語の英語で言おうと思ってもむずかしいくらいのことだから、スペイン語で覚える必要はないんじゃない？」*
てな感じになるのではないでしょうか。

edit2) ありゃあ、「ややこしい」は方言でしたっけ。「そんな複雑な表現は」に代えると標準語になりますでしょうか。
しかし、そうすると、返事の中に、そもそもの質問の「複雑な日本語の文」と言うのと同クラスの複雑さが発生してしまい、これを日本語に訳せるのであれば、｢スペイン語」の訳も（無理だよと言って教えないのではなく）教えてあげるべきだった、てなことになるかも。そもそも「母国語でしゃべれないほどむずかしくはない」かも。ややこしやあ、ややこしや。


----------



## TunS

Wishfull said:


> もし、
> この文章がスペインで開催された国際会議のパーティーの席上の二人のスペイン人の間の会話であった、というcontextであった場合は、
> 
> *「僕も、英語では表現できないよ。　スペイン語でOKだよ。」*
> 
> という意味に解釈できますでしょうか。
> 
> （英語のnever mind in Spanishは、いろいろな解釈の仕様がある、あいまいな表現なのかどうかを知りたいと思ってご質問している次第であります。）
> 
> Wishfull　より



If I understand correctly what you are saying, no, I don't think it could ever be interpreted like that in this context. The speaker is stating in the title sentence that whatever he has been asked to translate is so difficult that he is even unable to translate it into his native language (English), hence saying it in his non-native language (Spanish), in which he is less proficient, is unthinkable. There are, however, other meanings associated with _never mind_. 

I'm sorry, but I can't answer the rest of your post, as the Japanese is too difficult for me, and I fear that I may well already have misinterpreted the first part.



almostfreebird said:


> What's わけ's purpose here? I'm thinking it might be possible to replace it with 場合? : unquote
> 
> In this case, わけ(訳) means reason, for example:
> 
> できない訳がないだろ！
> There is no reason why you can't do it!



Thanks again for answering my follow-up question,  Almostfreebird-san. 

EDIT:

Example with "never mind in Spanish" being used differently:

"Never mind (saying it) in Spanish, say it in Japanese!"

possible meaning:

"I don't care if you say it in Spanish, I want to hear it in Japanese!"


----------



## mikun

Hi,
never mind の意味がLongmanに３つ書いてありますが今回のnever mind は3番目の意味でしょうか？
never mind is 'used to tell someone that it is not important to do or consider something now, often because something else is more important'
とすると日本語は
英語でも言えないのにスペイン語で言うなんて想定外だよ？　くらいでしょうか？


----------



## TunS

mikun said:


> Hi,
> never mind の意味がLongmanに３つ書いてありますが今回のnever mind は3番目の意味でしょうか？
> never mind is 'used to tell someone that it is not important to do or consider something now, often because something else is more important'
> とすると日本語は
> 英語でも言えないのにスペイン語で言うなんて想定外だよ？　くらいでしょうか？



Hi Mikun-san,

I'm sorry, but that's not the correct explanation. I began to doubt myself and think that maybe this usage was colloquial, but then I found the following definition:

_"You use *never mind*  after a statement, often a negative one, to indicate that the statement  is even more true of the person, thing, or situation that you are going  to mention next."_

http://dictionary.reverso.net/english-cobuild/never%20mind *number 15


*


mikun said:


> never mind is 'used to tell someone that it is not important to do or  consider something now, often because something else is more important'



I would say this usage is being implemented in the following example:

_Never mind translating them into Spanish, translate them into japanese, as the Japanese visitors will be arriving first._ 

This implies that they will eventually be translated into Spanish; however, due to the Japanese visitors arriving first, it would be more important to translate them into Japanese to begin with. 

I hope that wasn't too confusing; I'm not great at articulating what I'm thinking.


----------



## Wishfull

TunS said:


> A Japanese speaker turns to me and asks, "How do you say *複雑な日本語の文* in Spanish?". I would then give the sentence above in response.



Hi. 

You (TunS) are a native English speaking person, who can also speak Spanish? Correct?

And
**複雑な日本語の文** is not "a* complex Japanese sentence*", but "*He said a certain Japanese sentence which seems a complex Japanese sentence to me, and I don't remember the concrete sentence, so I cannot write it here*", correct?

If so, I misread your question.


----------



## 涼宮

*I couldn't say (even)that in English, never mind in Spanish!* 
Perhaps late but do you think my translation would be good?
スペイン語はおろか、それが英語さえ言えないよ！


----------



## Wishfull

涼宮 said:


> *I couldn't say (even)that in English, never mind in Spanish!*
> Perhaps late but do you think my translation would be good?
> スペイン語はおろか、それが英語さえ言えないよ！



Hello.
スペイン語はおろか、それが英語さえ言えないよ！ is a little unnatural to my ear.
スペイン語はおろか、それが*（を）*英語*で*さえ言えないよ！seems more natural.
スペイン語はおろか、それが英語*でも*言えないよ！sounds good too.

で is necessary in this sentence, for some reason, which is difficult to explain.

For example
スペイン語はおろか、英語さえ話せないよ。　is good.  "De" is not necessary. Because Spanish and English is the object.

To the contrary, in your sentence, the object is それ（を） (=it).
英語で＝in English
で＝"in"

スペイン語はおろか、それが英語さえ言えないよ！
=Not to mention Spanish, I can't even speak it English.
(Not to mention Spanish, I can't even speak it *in* English.)

More logically, one might think that
スペイン語*で*はおろか、それが英語*で*さえ言えないよ！.
This is also good, but usually the first で is abbreviated in our daily conversation. 

Hope this helps.
Please feel free to ask again if you don't understand.  I'm afraid my English is not good.
Wishfull


----------



## 涼宮

どうもありがとうございました。
少しずつ私の日本語が上手になってきているみたいです。

では・・・・


----------

